# Why does Doordash want an explanation for declining a request?



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Why do they ask for an explanation when I decline a request? I always decline Walmart requests and I always click on “I don’t want to go to this store” but they keep sending new requests for that same Walmart. So the explanations are pointless.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

As does GH, they both do. My best guess is either:

Their AI wants to learn you to figure out how to best manipulate you in the future, or
They use the data to keep over all statistical analysis.
On both platforms I 90% use "distance is too far". Sometimes on DD I'll throw in "the order is too small" on lowball offers. I use the "distance is too far" even if I am in the restaurant parking lot with a 1 mile drop off.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I don't even look at the decline reason usually I'm driving and I'm not wrecking my car to select a suitable reason code that DD still pays no attention to such as I DON'T WANT TO GO TO THIS STORE (AS I TOLD YOU THE LAST 5000 times) . If I just let the timer run out my phone will vibrate NON STOP until I clear the message.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

ColonyMark said:


> Why do they ask for an explanation when I decline a request? I always decline Walmart requests and I always click on "I don't want to go to this store" but they keep sending new requests for that same Walmart. So the explanations are pointless.


Psychological reasons. They want to discourage you from declining requests so they make you explain yourself like you're a teenager being late for class.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I let the request time out. I don't owe them an explanation. Maybe when they add "pay is garbage" to the list I will start.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

I use "total value is too low" on GH 95% of the time. Sometimes I switch it up, but really if they paid me enough I would pick it up in North Carolina and deliver to California.


----------



## Driving Myself Crazy (Aug 25, 2018)

I also use "value too low" since that is always the reason. If they gave me $100 for the order i'd be taking my happy a$$ to the restaurant. 

Does irritate me though that you have to click 4 freaking buttons while driving down the road to decline an offer. Decline, im sure, pay too low, confirm. By contrast GrubHub is two clicks.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I find gh and dd accepting and declining offers much better than uber, I dislike how uber blasts the phone with their ping box, multiple times I have accepted and declined offers by accident and the fact that uber hides the delivery and pay info after an offer is accepted.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

[HEADING=2]"Why does Doordash want an explanation for declining a request?"[/HEADING]

It's social conditioning. They want you to know who is boss, even though you are the boss.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I let the request time out. I don't owe them an explanation. Maybe when they add "pay is garbage" to the list I will start.


Firmly agree


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I let the request time out. I don't owe them an explanation. Maybe when they add "pay is garbage" to the list I will start.


You can actually type in a reason. Next time ima put that when I get a low ball order lol


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

ConkeyCrack said:


> You can actually type in a reason. Next time ima put that when I get a low ball order lol


I do this all the time at Chipolte lol. STAFF CONCERNED MORE ABOUT CELL PHONE VS BUSINESS or I'M NOT STANDING HERE FOR 30 MINUTES FOR $7 or RESTAURANT IS OUT OF THE MAJORITY OF THE MENU ORDERED.


----------

